# Why has my post been removed????



## eventrider23 (14 September 2010)

A little while ago I posted some updated pictures of Saffy at 4 months old....no mention of her breeding, no advertising, nothing and have just had it removed for contravening the rules.....can anyone tell me in what way I have done this???  All I did was post some pics of her as she is a bit older and a lot of HHOers have seen her from a foal and none of those posts got removed....so why this one???


----------



## Ilovefoals (14 September 2010)

Eh? That's a bit weird!


----------



## tikino (14 September 2010)

this forum is becoming a bit of a joke you are not even allowed to say boo now.not they you were even advertising her considering you are keeping her and  she ain't for sale


----------



## eventrider23 (14 September 2010)

No apparantly i should have posted it in the PG and not in here.....and action will be taken against my account!  I am sorry but this seems like one rule for one..... seeing as there are MANY updated foal pics in the breeding lounge!


----------



## S_N (14 September 2010)

Quite a RIDICULOUS rule for this particular area of HHO!  However, it's a far less spiteful place than other places on the internet.  I thought I had left a chapter of my life behind me, only for it to rear it's ugly head in the last 3 days!


----------



## eventrider23 (14 September 2010)

On the first 2 pages of this particular part of forum alone there are at least 3 posts of updated 2010 foals!  Yet mine has been singled out and I have been told I am in breach of the conditions and being given points which may restrict my access and further infraction will result in action on my account!  How is it that others can post and I can't!!!!!


----------



## lindsayH (14 September 2010)

How ridiculous and unfair. How on earth can you have a section about breeding without pictures of foals?!? Anyway as you said, why single out your thread? I'm confused.


----------



## MardyMare (14 September 2010)

I always lurk in here just to see all the pics of the foals!  I would have thought the most obvious place to come especially if considering breeding and you want to see off spring by a certain stallion etc.  This is the exact reason I look in here.  I am not going to trawl through PG to see that.  For me, its an educational look at the pics, as well as an awwww and ahhh over the babies.


----------



## eventrider23 (14 September 2010)

Well apparantly a complaint was made about my post and it was brought to their attention as they do not moderate all the posts...only those brought to their attention through complaints.  So obviously my posting innocent pictures of my foal with not a single mention of advertising, her breeding or anything has been taken badly by someone.  All it would have taken is a PM by them to say this is the wrong section and please post this in PG....but as you yourself have said Mardymare 2.....why else have a breeding section if not allowed to post pictures of the foals?  I know I certainly would not go to the PG to look for pictures of foals...I would and always have, gone to the breeding section as that is the logical place to look!


----------



## Navalgem (14 September 2010)

This is ridiculous!!  It's PC gone mad. Foal pics should be in here. I never go in PG but love to see foal/yearling/2yo pics in here as i enjoy reading comp reports and seeing comp pics in Comp riders.


----------



## eventrider23 (14 September 2010)

Well apparantly, even though there are many other updated 2010 foal pics in here, they are being left and I am (quote)" to be left to stew in my own juices!!!!!!!" with my own post having been unfairly removed.  And i highly expect that as a result of my posting this complaint on here i will likely be banned but if this is the way the forum is going I don't see the point in having a breeding forum if you are not allowed to post pics of your foal!


----------



## misst (14 September 2010)

I lurk in here all the time and love pics of the foals and seeing their progress. I loved your pics of Saffy. Why would anyone complain?? This place is getting stranger and wierder daily.


----------



## eventrider23 (14 September 2010)

I just don't understand...fair enough if they want those posts in the PG or wherever....advise that they be moved...don't delete and penalise the person.....however there are TONNES of updated 2010 foal pics in the breeding section as posts just like mine, many of which even say foals are for sale and are thus advertising.....something I did not do!


----------



## misst (14 September 2010)

Could it have been a mistake and admin got the wrong person?? 
I cannot see what there was to complain about. As you say there was no advertising (not that that ever bothers me). How sad especially as you have had such a rotten time recently.


----------



## S_N (14 September 2010)

I was 'reported' for my old signature, as was Measfen.  Seems a little sus to me tbth J!  I had a 'discussion' with TFC as to what was meant and as you can it's been re-worded.  M isn't for sale atm either!  But she cannae live alone!


----------



## S_N (14 September 2010)

misst said:



			Could it have been a mistake and admin got the wrong person?? 
I cannot see what there was to complain about. As you say there was no advertising (not that that ever bothers me). How sad especially as you have had such a rotten time recently.
		
Click to expand...

Hard to do, seeing as you hit the 'notify administrator' button on the post that may concern you.


----------



## misst (14 September 2010)

Shame on that person then


----------



## eventrider23 (14 September 2010)

Well regardless my post has been removed and yet all the other updated 2010 foal pics posts get to stay....really confirming the theory of one rule for one........  Honestly, you would think having a mod on a forum is meant to keep things fair.....yet how is it fair that one post is removed and others, some of which mention foals are for sale, etc, still stand?  Just a shame that people see fit to ruin things as at the end of the day my filly is not being advertised for sale nor was her breeding listed...more than I can say for most other posts and yet I have been met with what  i can only say is rudeness from our moderator.


----------



## S_N (14 September 2010)

Oh he is very curt eh!  
It's very unfair how your post was simply removed!  Previously when similar posts have been 'reported', they have simply been removed to the PG.


----------



## eventrider23 (14 September 2010)

That was what i asked...why wasn't it simply moved.....the answer i got is that it is not their responsibility if I didn't know I shouldn't post those photos and so post was removed.


----------



## S_N (14 September 2010)

WOW!  That's shocking!  You need this like a hole in the head eh! It might be only a relatively minor thing, in the greater scheme of things, but it's unjust and therefore quite an insult.  TFC is good at that though, as are the forum police!


----------



## eventrider23 (14 September 2010)

In the great scheme of things that have been going on this is nothing but I just thought in light of recent events to try and cheer things up I would get some pics of Saf and post them....but obviously this was the wrong thing to do....although absolutely fine for everyone else!


----------



## Amymay (14 September 2010)

Well apparantly a complaint was made about my post and it was brought to their attention as they do not moderate all the posts.
		
Click to expand...

Wow, wonder which small minded little person did that? 


Do remind me of the breeding of your filly though would ya???


----------



## Ilovefoals (14 September 2010)

Some folk are sad beyond belief! I hope they feel good about themselves, with all you've been thru recently! How brave of them to tell tales and how unfair of TFC!!!


----------



## breezing (14 September 2010)

I agree breeding is the place for foal and youngster pics ,what is PG by the way ?


----------



## hobo (14 September 2010)

Unbelivable!! I love to follow peoples foals on the breeding page and as I have trouble rembering who's is who I like them in the one section. I also worry if we haven't seen saffy for a while. I,m sorry that you have had this this week, possible someone bit miffed that you always get good surport on here?


----------



## magic104 (14 September 2010)

amymay said:



			Wow, wonder which small minded little person did that? 


Do remind me of the breeding of your filly though would ya??? 

Click to expand...

This is exactly why I wish these people would own up instead of behaving like cowards.  Only they can justify why they report one post & not another, this just leaves a "wonder which small minded little person did that" going around!!


----------



## tontoandtigger (14 September 2010)

thats not on. i love looking at the foal photos that people have put on. i would love to breed something myself but whilst i have a great mare i would be a nervous wreck by the time the foal was born!!!! but its lovey being able to see what others have done and its great when people put updates on.
come on admin lets have a bit of common sense and a lttle less "BIG BROTHER" approach.
teas all round i think


----------



## HBBambee (14 September 2010)

oh what can't believe i've just read this  i went out especially (in the wind and rain) to take pics of our little chap at 3 months old and then put the pics on here for you all to see, dont want to do that now...
how very stupid i love coming on here to look at everyones foal pictures.grr.


----------



## Simsar (14 September 2010)

I now realise why it wouldn't let me post on it (must have been doing it as they were removing it, thought you might have blocked me from posting on it, as i keep saying she looks like a moooooo cow!!), I quite enjoy looking at the pics of her really (shhhhh don't tell anyone)

Do you think that it might be because there were so many pics that TFC have taken it so far, just a thought????


----------



## AJBliss (14 September 2010)

The mods will only get involved if someone complains.  I am not allowed to post any foal pics either, or I will be banned.


----------



## no_no_nanette (14 September 2010)

AJBliss said:



			The mods will only get involved if someone complains.  I am not allowed to post any foal pics either, or I will be banned.
		
Click to expand...

The whole thing seems completely crazy.  And horrid that someone has done the reporting, even more so when you are dealing with all the distress of the past few days.  It would be interesting to hear from admin their reasons for doing this, rather than your getting what sounds like a really rude and dismissive reply.


----------



## eventrider23 (14 September 2010)

Simsar - I doubt that as I was told they acted on a complaint about them yet it seems to be ok for so many others to the same.


----------



## tontoandtigger (14 September 2010)

i am just wondering, was anything in the photos like a childs face or advertisement in the background. i know it along shot but maybe it WASNT the foals as such but something you didnt notice!!!! i know this is unlikely but i cant see why else someone would complain. after all if you dont want to look at photos of lovely foals then dont come to this section.


----------



## guido16 (14 September 2010)

So it appears one rule for some and another for others!!

Hold your head high, someone is obviously V V jealous or your gorgeous little foal and decided to complain!


----------



## not_with_it (14 September 2010)

What a shame. Some people obviously dont have a life.

I was going to post some pics of my foal but will think again.


----------



## Alec Swan (14 September 2010)

AJBliss said:



			The mods will only get involved if someone complains.  I am not allowed to post any foal pics either, or I will be banned.
		
Click to expand...

So why do people complain?  Why do people do their level best to destroy the happiness of others?

I very rarely contribute to those who are proud,  or in the case of tragedy,  heartbroken.  I look at the posts,  but that's about it.  Mostly,  there is little that I can do to help.

I'm sure that the complainer will derive a great deal of glee from this thread,  but the reasoning behind it is completely beyond me.

If the person who made representations to admin happens to read this,  I for one would be genuinely impressed if you had the courage to stand up and own up,  and whilst you're at it,  then perhaps you could explain WHY you acted as you did.  You wont respond,  that we know,  and we also know why.

For the rest of you,  answer me this,  "If admin were to bar anonymity,  would that be such a bad thing?"  Would it not put a stop to the vitriolic spite?  There are a few on here who use their own names.  Is it REALLY that difficult?  (Soapbox accepted!) The more of you that do it,  then the easier it will be to expose the Luddites.

eventrider23,  I really am so sorry,  that following tragedy,  and trying to brighten your mood,  you should have been hurt in this fashion.  There can be no excuse for cruel and hurtful behaviour,  especially when it's supported by cowardice.  

Sod 'em.  Chin up.

Alec.


----------



## Spiderman (14 September 2010)

I can't understand why your post had been removed either. I know we can't post pics of foals by our own stallions  but Saffy isn't.


----------



## SirenaXVI (14 September 2010)

This place is getting worse and worse, I cannot believe your post was removed. I love looking at the foal posts, how very petty and arrogant 

I am actually very cross about this. what kind of sad individual would press the button on a foal post


----------



## whizzica (14 September 2010)

Poxy button pushers I really look forward to seeing the pictures and hearing updates on everyones foals - especially Saffy and I never got  to see the latest ones! So Eventrider23 if you could just let me know if there is anywhere else to view any pics of the gorgeous little lady I would much appreciate it as I think would many others xx


----------



## devilwoman (14 September 2010)

How ridiculous, I was happy snapping at the yard today and going to post some updates of my baby, seems now then that we are unable to "show off" our foals, its absolutely barking considering this is the breeding forum, and whoever "pushed the button" should be ashamed that they have nothing better to worry about.  Personally I look forward to logging in here to see the pictures of the foals.


----------



## eventrider23 (14 September 2010)

Thank you you guys - it is heart warming to know there are so many lovely people out here.

*tontoandtigger* - there is definitely no way there was anything in the background in the photos or anything anyone could take offense to as was pics in my own field and the only thing other than grass in the pictures was the filly - not even her mum so there is definitely no room for complaint in that respect!

I am totally with everyone that the breeding forum tends to be its own 'sect' almost and I for one and am so so do very few others, rarely venture out of it into the other rooms.  I tend to come in here for updates on everyone's foals and youngstock and enjoy being able to see the baby's as they mature!  So to be censured like this is just ridiculous....I can understand it from the fact that yes it is list in the T's & C's as stated, however why one earth has mine been singled out when there are sooo many other updated posts??

Just baffling and yes I agree I would love to know who pushed the report button!  As said in my original post, in light of recent events I had actually taken the photos on the morning of the day my colt was pts and it has taken till this morning to put them online and I was just looking to lighten the mood and enjoy showing those that have got to know her over the past few month's how the not so little one has grown.


----------



## Vickijay (14 September 2010)

Hey lovely! If it makes you feel better my pics of Bella broken leg have been deleted too!! As have I been told off!!

Stoopid rule! Bells is never going anywhere so couldnt be advertising and I have no affiliation to any stallion, I only have 1 blooming mare who does babies whos empty now anyway!!!

<rolls eyes>


----------



## eventrider23 (14 September 2010)

Vikijay - I am afraid your post was probably removed because of me as in my arguement defending my post with the mods I made a list of many other posts whereby there had been updated pics of foals shown saying why have they all been allowed and mine not so they likely went on a purge and yours was one of the unfortunate and I am sorry for that.  It is just ridiculous that we are not allowed to share photos of our babies on here....IMO the 2010 foals section is for newborn's....not updated photos...and the picture gallery has soooo many posts that photos of foals would soon be lost on there so I just wish they would see this and see that the posting of updated photos is not harming anyone...especially where the posters do not even own the stallion....in fact I feel it brings joy to people to see these little ones! Based on these rules, next year I would not be allowed to post pics of the foal that is due by my now deceased colt......when this foal will be incredibly special to myself and all who knew/knew of its dad......


----------



## spaniel (14 September 2010)

eventrider23  Im so sorry that someone has seen fit to take such a spiteful attitude to photos on here.  Im not a breeder but do enjoy popping in here and seeing all the new arrivals each year.  I didnt see your 'offending' post and have only just realised that there was some distressing history connected with it so I hope that whatever the reason and whoever the instigator that they are truly ashamed of their actions.


----------



## Whizz105 (14 September 2010)

Good god how pedantic!!

If you want send me a couple and I'll post them on here!!

I agree that looking at a foal growing/having updates is where I would want to see them - in the breeding section. We all like to view and compare and discuss this in the breeding section!

Maybe if we all ask admin to change this rule? They would get far more requests than the odd saddo that has little else to do than complain.


----------



## henryhorn (14 September 2010)

H and H have long said the forums were originally set up to ask for advice, exchange ideas etc, but there is of course another reason, it's to get at a huge number of people who may even not buy the magazine.  Those adverts are reaching a huge number of potential buyers as you can't turn the damn things off can you?
I've watched the forums change over a few years and now has to be the worst time ever, with admin who is making rules willy nilly, giving out warning cards to some but not all, and quite honestly making most users unsure of what they can or can't post. 
Many of us no longer visit here on a daily basis anymore but use various other forums who enjoy seeing pics of our horses and especially foals. There is also of course facebook where you can post to your heart's content. 
As someone who occasionally advertises in HH and who has bought the magazine for (shhh) over 45 years you would think they would want to not alienate the likes of me, I've bought horses/tack/stables/a horsebox plus many other things all from their advertising. But right now I couldn't care less if I get banned as they are losing the spirit of the forums with such petty rules.
Just what harm is a picture of a foal going to do? If it isn't for sale, if it's by whatever stallion, does it really matter? Are we all considered such numpties that a pic of a nice foal will send us rushing out to use it's sire which might never have been advertised in H and H? 
Of course admin wouldn't understand the special circumstances that would mean removing that pic would hurt you at the moment, in the old days they would have emailed you first..
This may well be my last post folks after standing up to be counted, if so, it's been nice knowing you ....


----------



## Tempi (15 September 2010)

How ridiculous, i cant actually believe that someone reported you to admin in the first place - i love seeing pictures of Saffy, shes a little stunner  

Soon we wont be able to post anything at all for fear of the button pushers and admin..... i for one wont be posting pictures anymore as it seems that you can do no right in here


----------



## Maesfen (15 September 2010)

Crikey, spend a day in bed with a bug (nothing more interesting I'm afraid!) and it all kicks off.
I would have loved to see new pics of Saffy, such a shame this has happened, I feel for you.  We'll just have to remember to use the current year's foals gallery in future, although I've nothing to post in it myself, I still like to look at everyone elses foals and how they're growing.

Pity if the button is hit it can't say who pushed it..........


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (15 September 2010)

You should do a poll, as to who i offended by photos of foals in the breeding section.


----------



## S_N (15 September 2010)

Guys, look on this thread for Saffy pics  http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=400878


----------



## tontoandtigger (15 September 2010)

i just dont get why these should have been removed. lovely filly she looks a real cracker. the person who complained must have seen this post so why dont they step-up and explain what they complained about. if posts are going to be removed then you should be given a valid reason. not just someone complained.has anyone else managed to post photos since?


----------



## Blacklist (15 September 2010)

eventrider23 said:



			On the first 2 pages of this particular part of forum alone there are at least 3 posts of updated 2010 foals!  Yet mine has been singled out and I have been told I am in breach of the conditions and being given points which may restrict my access and further infraction will result in action on my account!  How is it that others can post and I can't!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Strange


----------



## Faberge (15 September 2010)

Totally ridiculous that the thread has been removed. I love seeing how everyone's foals/youngstock are progressing and NEVER go in PG (where is it anyway?!). 

Also, and I think this is important, just because someone complained shouldn't automatically mean that the thread is removed. Admin is a human being after all and should be able to make judgement calls. A complaint on a post like yours ER should not be upheld. 

Anyhow, if anyone wants to post pics, just go on HBF - you will not be told off there!


----------



## hippomaniac (15 September 2010)

I have not looked in for a while, and when I do I see this Post, oh dear, what is breeding if it is not about foals, I love to see how people's foals are progressing, Saffy is a stunner. how can they justify pulling a post like this, it is beyond me.


----------



## tmsmorgan1 (15 September 2010)

eventrider23 said:



			On the first 2 pages of this particular part of forum alone there are at least 3 posts of updated 2010 foals!  Yet mine has been singled out and I have been told I am in breach of the conditions and being given points which may restrict my access and further infraction will result in action on my account!  How is it that others can post and I can't!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Hello eventrider

I have put pics on of my foal several times since she was born and had no problems I feel really dissappointed for you that you had yours removed it is not fair and what is the point of a breeding forum if we can't show off our stock. I think owers that be need to have a look at the way this forum is being run.


----------



## Rollin (15 September 2010)

I am speechless.  I posted "My first two years as a breeder" with photos of my four foals that wasn't pulled.


----------



## Maesfen (15 September 2010)

Just to let you know 'quietly', that SN has now been banned for circumnavigating the T & Cs with her thread about Sempers Spirit earlier - which has now disappeared of course!  Sad world on here just now.


----------



## joeanne (15 September 2010)

Wow....a "breeding" section of a forum where you are not allowed to post pictures of stallions, and now not foals either. Just need to ban the mares for a full set!
The only thing HHO is breeding lately is heavy handedness!
Absolutely ridiculous...


----------



## hobo (15 September 2010)

Ahh i did chuckle at S-N post i do like a rebel. I do hope this is sorted because with my foal only being  a few months and only having just learn't how to post pics i was going to make full use of her growing years to ask questions ect.


----------



## Enfys (15 September 2010)

AJBliss said:



			The mods will only get involved if someone complains.  *I am not allowed to post any foal pics either, or I will be banned.[/*QUOTE]

At all? Or just in here?

How flaming silly. Foals = Breeding. End of. 

I have posted photos in here, and mine *is* for sale! (Am I exempt because I am in North America then My location isn't immediately obvious) I've mentioned that too, and I am sure that I have put links in to pedigrees and mentioned bloodlines before now.

If I put foal/youngstock photos in PG in future I will *also* put up a thread + link in breeding (so if anyone is interested they don't have to search PG) 

I do wish those who complain would grow a set of balls and do it face to face (publicly or by pm)rather than rat to 'teacher' like some sneaky little 7 year old.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Maesfen (15 September 2010)

I like kindly rebels too!
Don't let this put you off posting your pics though, just post them in the PG then post a link in here to them if this crazy crackdown is still happening.


----------



## Maesfen (15 September 2010)

enfys said:



			I do wish those who complain would grow a set of balls and do it face to face (publicly or by pm)rather than rat to 'teacher' like some sneaky little 7 year old.
		
Click to expand...

My big wish would be that any mod button pusher was automatically named and shamed, why should they get away with this sort of thing scot free while all the time laughing behind their hands. 

By the way, just been asked to tell you that you can find SN on facebook if you need her.


----------



## Enfys (15 September 2010)

joeanne said:



			Wow....a "breeding" section of a forum where you are not allowed to post pictures of stallions, and now not foals either. Just need to ban the mares for a full set!
		
Click to expand...

What about signatures then? 

S-N banned?


----------



## Maesfen (15 September 2010)

enfys said:



			What about signatures then? 

S-N banned?
		
Click to expand...

Yep for circumnavigating the T & Cs of all things. 

Wouldn't be a bad idea to ban all signatures even in the other forums; it would/should work a lot quicker then, end of story.


----------



## the watcher (16 September 2010)

It is all a bit rubbish, isn't it?

I don't want to have to plough through PG to find foal and youngstock pics..in fact I never go in there unless specifically directed to a thread.


----------



## Maesfen (16 September 2010)

Just to let you all know that Jane (ER23) has also been banned for a while along with SN for the same reason which is more annoying for her as she was not in collusion with SN and only answering a post with pictures as requested which Admin have said all along is permissible.
Likewise, you can contact her on Facebook if necessary.


----------



## Bearskin (16 September 2010)

ER23 banned?  For showing photos of a foal that we all enjoy seeing?  And after the death of Tam?  What a sensitive lot the controllers of this forum are.....


----------



## Alec Swan (16 September 2010)

Maesfen said:



			Just to let you all know that Jane (ER23) has also been banned for a while along with SN for the same reason which is more annoying for her as she was not in collusion with SN and only answering a post with pictures as requested which Admin have said all along is permissible.
Likewise, you can contact her on Facebook if necessary.
		
Click to expand...

I take it Maesfen,  that by "a while",  you mean that she must stand in the corner and face the wall.  And what of SN?  Is her ban temporary,  or is she simply no longer welcome?

I'm starting to wonder if I'm missing something here.  I've had modest dealings with TFC,  and he(?) has always seemed to be reasonable.  I genuinely don't understand.  Am I missing something?  It can't be "JUST" about foal pics,  surely.

Alec.


----------



## toffeesmarty (16 September 2010)

What a farce. 
I was thinking if we cant post pics of foals what can we do instead?

How about these suggestions?
There are the stallions..............ooops forgot we cant talk about them for fear of advertising.

That leaves the mares.
how long can we discuss the size of mares udders.  

Hmmmm I'm thinking it could get a tad boring on here.

Someone please tell me what the purpose of the BREEDING (I think the clue is on the title) forum is? Someone has lost the plot.


----------



## Maesfen (16 September 2010)

Alec Swan said:



			I take it Maesfen,  that by "a while",  you mean that she must stand in the corner and face the wall.  And what of SN?  Is her ban temporary,  or is she simply no longer welcome?

I'm starting to wonder if I'm missing something here.  I've had modest dealings with TFC,  and he(?) has always seemed to be reasonable.  I genuinely don't understand.  Am I missing something?  It can't be "JUST" about foal pics,  surely.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, they've both been banned for a while for circumnavigating T & C rules although ER was only doing what was asked (show pics of Saffy as produce by SS) which we have been told in the past by Admin, is perfectly correct as long as the stallion owner is not involved, which they weren't.
I agree with you, TFC has always been fair and pleasant although I have only crossed him once and that was not my fault as such but someone pressed the button about both SN's and my signatures at the time.  Both sigs had been in place for something like a couple of months and were only brought to his notice because SOMEONE, A COWARD, HAD PRESSED THE DAMN BUTTON without having the decency to say to us that they objected to our sigs.  He had to take action as it had been brought to his notice which I believe is the same case here, someone objected to pics of Saffy.  Seems a very heartless thing to do especially the same week as ER lost her beloved Tam; they have no shame IMV.


----------



## SimplyNorty (17 September 2010)

I believe S_N had her warning for her signature revoked, after proving that the horse referred to in her signature was not actually for sale (at least not yet), but simply in need of a companion for winter, or preferably a group of youngsters to join for the winter.


----------



## Simsar (17 September 2010)

Waves, Hello SimplyNorty


----------



## MrsMozart (17 September 2010)

eventrider23 - just tried to pm you, but can't . Very bizarre.

I have loads of pictures in NL. I wonder if they're coming off


----------



## toffeesmarty (17 September 2010)

SimplyNorty said:



			I believe S_N had her warning for her signature revoked, after proving that the horse referred to in her signature was not actually for sale (at least not yet), but simply in need of a companion for winter, or preferably a group of youngsters to join for the winter.
		
Click to expand...

And how exacltly would you know that then Simply?


----------



## TallyHo123 (17 September 2010)

Can't see why your post was removed. This forums gone slightly crazy though with all the rules!


----------



## LMsporthorses (18 September 2010)

Hi 

Ok Just had the same thing happen to me ... I posted some pics of my 6 month old foal and have just recieved a 'warning' as I have breeched the rules apparently so i msg them back asking why and they said there is a rule that says no pictures of foals are allowed in the breeding forum except in the 'foals 2010 thread' . 
Think this is ridiculous and even more so that I have been 'warned' .... completely crazy ... what is the breeding forum for mostly ...??? Looking at the foals and comparing to your own etc !!! 

very annoyed !!


----------



## magic104 (19 September 2010)

LMsporthorses said:



			Hi 

Ok Just had the same thing happen to me ... I posted some pics of my 6 month old foal and have just recieved a 'warning' as I have breeched the rules apparently so i msg them back asking why and they said there is a rule that says no pictures of foals are allowed in the breeding forum except in the 'foals 2010 thread' . 
Think this is ridiculous and even more so that I have been 'warned' .... completely crazy ... what is the breeding forum for mostly ...??? Looking at the foals and comparing to your own etc !!! 

very annoyed !!
		
Click to expand...

So is the forum being monitored or not??  The response was they did not have time & only went on notifications from users.  If a warning has only just been issued then either Admin is keeping a beedy eye open or someone is playing silly bu@@ers.


----------



## Alec Swan (19 September 2010)

magic104 said:



			So is the forum being monitored or not??  The response was they did not have time & only went on notifications from users.  If a warning has only just been issued then either Admin is keeping a beedy eye open or someone is playing silly bu@@ers.
		
Click to expand...


I suspect the latter,  magic104.  

Alec.


----------



## LMsporthorses (19 September 2010)

magic104 said:



			So is the forum being monitored or not??  The response was they did not have time & only went on notifications from users.  If a warning has only just been issued then either Admin is keeping a beedy eye open or someone is playing silly bu@@ers.
		
Click to expand...

I dont know what is going on really , cos feel like I've done something wrong. All my post said was ...my foal @ 6 months and how good she is and how proud I am after nearly losing her at 6 weeks. Could understand if Ppl were advertising but my foal most definately isn't for sale so think they are being a bit ridiculous... has put me off posting pictures now, which is a shame as like showing her off !! 
If someone is complaining then I think they should stop being so selfish, or give valid explnations to why they are making the complaint !!
x


----------



## no_no_nanette (20 September 2010)

henryhorn said:



			H and H have long said the forums were originally set up to ask for advice, exchange ideas etc, but there is of course another reason, it's to get at a huge number of people who may even not buy the magazine.  Those adverts are reaching a huge number of potential buyers as you can't turn the damn things off can you?
I've watched the forums change over a few years and now has to be the worst time ever, with admin who is making rules willy nilly, giving out warning cards to some but not all, and quite honestly making most users unsure of what they can or can't post. 
Many of us no longer visit here on a daily basis anymore but use various other forums who enjoy seeing pics of our horses and especially foals. There is also of course facebook where you can post to your heart's content. 
As someone who occasionally advertises in HH and who has bought the magazine for (shhh) over 45 years you would think they would want to not alienate the likes of me, I've bought horses/tack/stables/a horsebox plus many other things all from their advertising. But right now I couldn't care less if I get banned as they are losing the spirit of the forums with such petty rules.
Just what harm is a picture of a foal going to do? If it isn't for sale, if it's by whatever stallion, does it really matter? Are we all considered such numpties that a pic of a nice foal will send us rushing out to use it's sire which might never have been advertised in H and H? 
Of course admin wouldn't understand the special circumstances that would mean removing that pic would hurt you at the moment, in the old days they would have emailed you first..
This may well be my last post folks after standing up to be counted, if so, it's been nice knowing you ....
		
Click to expand...

Like some other posters on here I'm a rare visitor nowadays, partly for this reason; and I so agree that previously admin would at least have had the courtesy to email a poster who they had judged to have broken a rule, rather than just arbitrarily banish them.  Its annoying for anyone who has suffered this, but especially hurtful for er23 given her recent loss.  It is really upsetting to think that there might be someone who is malicious enough to hit the complaint button, probably knowing the background.  But at least the FTC will now be in no doubt about the strength of feeling on this one!  

Of course any forum has its share of cliques/criticism, etc, but I must say that "the other place" is wonderfully free of ill will, you are able to post photos to your hearts content (well, almost!) and there is at least a genuine desire to keep the forum free of underhand behaviour like this.  The current rule on HHO/their response, seems to risk encouraging anonymous "saboteurs"


----------



## S_N (20 September 2010)

no_no_nanette said:



			Of course any forum has its share of cliques/criticism, etc, but I must say that "the other place" is wonderfully free of ill will, you are able to post photos to your hearts content (well, almost!) and there is at least a genuine desire to keep the forum free of underhand behaviour like this.  The current rule on HHO/their response, seems to risk encouraging anonymous "saboteurs"
		
Click to expand...

I both agree and disagree with the above statement, as I genuinely feel that my hand was forced when I requested that my account on the 'other' forum be deleted.


----------



## Maesfen (20 September 2010)

S_N said:



			I both agree and disagree with the above statement, as I genuinely feel that my hand was forced when I requested that my account on the 'other' forum be deleted.
		
Click to expand...


----------

